# How to restore original firmware in SRW2048 switch



## kandiablo (May 4, 2008)

I made the mistake of tryig to upgrade my SRW2048 switch with version 1.2.2. and now I am having problems configuring the Linksys SRW2048 switch. Original firmware version was Hardware version 00.03.00, Boot version 1.0.0.4, and firmware version 1.2.1. Now, that I installed firmware version 1.2.2, I am having problem. How can I restore original version firmware 1.2.1 using web access or hyperterminal. Your help will be appreciated.


----------

